# Up Blackwater to Camp?



## Kincomah (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone know if you can get a 24-foot Seapro up Blackwater far enough to get into the state park to camp (or anywhere else camping is permitted)? Just wondering if this is possible to enter from the gulf and go up river.

We love to boat and love to camp, just wondering if you can do both.


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Kinc,
You definitely cannot get to Blackwater State Park via your boat.:no:

Have you visited the park? The river is much more suited for canoes and kayaks in that neck of the woods. BW is quite shallow (inches) in those parts and the water is overall skinny as of late.

I have been told of large logjams on BW south of the bridge at the park that make it impassable, even in a canoe.

There are some sandbars north of Milton on the river that you can primitive camp on and probably get there with your boat. But, there is a railroad trestle just south of downtown Milton that may prevent you from getting to the camp spots from the gulf. I would check on that.There is a good boat ramp in Milton though.

That is all I know.


----------



## Kincomah (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to know. We won't try it. 

We have camped in parts of the state park where you can do so at primitive camp grounds. I was more interested in it was possible on the main branch of the river. 

Thanks!


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

It all depends on 1) how determined you are and 2) how much you care about your boat.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

As low as the water is now, it is about perfect for my little jon boat and canoes, and a few areas may be ok for a normal bass boat, but nothing bigger. Even when the water is up to normal, I still would not take anything larger than a shallow hull 14-16ft bass boat.


----------

